# Suns are the title contender!



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Suns have 4 stars makes over 10 Millions Dollars a year. (Marbury, Marion, Gugriota and Hardaway)
Suns have ROY Amare Stoudemire.

All five starters are stars!


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe in a couple of years they'll be title contenders, right now they're not even in the playoffs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hardaway and googs are a little worse for wear and neither is a star at this point. also, googs and amare don't both start (as far as i know). big jake is about as far from star status as a western conference playoff starter can get (when he starts of course).

that said, the suns have 3 amazing star players in marb, amare, and marion- easily the most athletic 134 combo in the league.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

As the all stars starters, Hardaway and Gugriota will come back strong.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 17, 2003)

There is no way that the Suns are title contenders!

They can't stop Sacramento, they surely can't stop Dallas and they can't stop the Lakers. I'd give 'em a 50/50 shot at any other team in the Western Conference but if you can't stop those three teams, you aren't NBA Finals material.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

They are as stated earlier in 2 years


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Suns have 4 stars makes over 10 Millions Dollars a year. (Marbury, Marion, Gugriota and Hardaway)
> Suns have ROY Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> All five starters are stars!


I don't get it...so the players that make over 10 millions a year are stars because of that?? My friend, you probably haven't seen Gugliotta in a while, have you? he's closer to retire than to be a star. Then, Penny Hardaway, he got a nice all around game but last time he played like a star Shaq was still in Orlando with him.
The only two real stars are Marbury and Marion, and then they got Stoudemire who might become a star too, the rest is almost nothing. Joe Johnson is a nice player and might become pretty good, but that's all the Suns have, they have no bench. They can be a playoff team and that's it, there's no way they're contenders.


----------

